# Llamas and Alpacas, good eats?



## BTO

Does anyone here eat Llama or alpaca?


----------



## francismilker

I've wondered that myself? I've been seeing those corny commercials on TV for severals years where a lady says, "I never knew true happiness until I owned my first Alpaca" and have wondered what in the world they're good for other than guardian animals and fertilizer makers. I know they produce wool, but let's face it, there's not too awful many people in this country that spin their own yarn and make their own fabrics. I've wondered how long this niche market would last unless they're good for eating.


----------



## mawalla

I don't see why they couldn't be eaten. The cost of Alpacas might make one have second thought about roasting one up for dinner, however. (I don't think Llamas are quite as expensive.) I had to do google the idea of dining on them and thought that I would share a couple of sites I spied.

http://www.krug.org/bob/about.html

http://www.laviande.com.au/content/alpaca_cooking_guide.shtml


----------



## kyweaver

Llamas were/are eaten in their homelands in South America. It's not their primary purpose (draft animal), but they were considered edible.


----------



## KIT.S

About a year ago (?) someone on Craigslist gave up trying to give away their llamas and put an ad in for packaged llama meat. I didn't contact him, but I would have no problem eating one. (Of course, my kids say I'll eat anything!)

I've served potbellied pig, emu and nutria (all of which are excellent, btw) - yes, I'd certainly accept a free llama and try it. The hides, tanned with the hair on, are wonderful.
Kit


----------



## animalfarmer

Hi BTO,I sent you a P.M. It may be of interest to you.Best of luck.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46

I talked with a gal at Fiber Retreat in Jeff City Mo last year. She said she had to many boys couldn't see them so they did eat them. Said its milder than the sheep and there family very much enjoyed it 
Hope this helps


----------



## Sbrock

They do in S. America all the time... It tastes a bit like camel, I hear.


----------



## Oregon Julie

I have eaten llama, very lean but burgers made from it tasted pretty darn good. We lived from a very large llama breeder for a while and at the annual block party they hosted one year they provided the burgers. They did not mention until people had started enjoying the meal that they were llama burgers, but I don't think anyone objected. 

They would pick up the newspaper ad/Craigslist free llamas and pay to have them processed at a local butcher. They then donated the meat to the local homeless shelter. Prevented the llamas from living a less then stellar life as someones neglected pasture pet and provided the homeless at the shelter with a good source of protein at the same time.They also raised a few of their own for the same purpose.


----------



## BTO

I'm wondering what the meat would be called if sold in a super market? :spam:


----------



## Patty0315

Its about time the Alpaca breeders start a meat market for excess males and females that should not be bred . If not the industry will not survive as they are flooding the market with less than great animals .

now ask some alpaca breeders about eating them and they will bite your head off!


----------



## carellama

Patty0315 said:


> Its about time the Alpaca breeders start a meat market for excess males and females that should not be bred . If not the industry will not survive as they are flooding the market with less than great animals .
> 
> now ask some alpaca breeders about eating them and they will bite your head off!


I would like to add that these breeders need to stop their mass breeding first! I raise llamas and have been aware of this! I breed very few and rescue more than I breed. My breeding is well planned and each animal has it's purpose, for Guard/fiber/show Yes, I hate to say it, the need for a meat market has been created. I personally could not bring myself to eat what I raise, nor would I like to sell for that reason. However, because of the masses I feel the need.


----------



## animalfarmer

This has turned into a very good discussion. I have been slaughtering and dressing Llamas for meat in Connecticut for about five years now.I agree with Patty0315 and carellama that excessive breeding has and will continue to create a meat animal market.
I can tell you from my experience that alpacas also produce a fine meat carcass.Llamas seen to be at their best when slaughtered at about one year of age.Alpacas however from my experience have produced excellent carcases up to two years of age thus far.
The meat of both species is very palatable and suitable for the domestic taste.
I welcome the opportunity to discuss these animals and their use as meat with anyone who is interested.
Please feel free to P.M. me with an email address if you feel my experience may be of help to anyone,if anyone would like to discuss this further, or would like me to send you photos of animals and carcasses produced.Best of luck.


----------



## C.Roach

animalfarmer said:


> This has turned into a very good discussion. I have been slaughtering and dressing Llamas for meat in Connecticut for about five years now.I agree with Patty0315 and carellama that excessive breeding has and will continue to create a meat animal market.
> I can tell you from my experience that alpacas also produce a fine meat carcass.Llamas seen to be at their best when slaughtered at about one year of age.Alpacas however from my experience have produced excellent carcases up to two years of age thus far.
> The meat of both species is very palatable and suitable for the domestic taste.
> I welcome the opportunity to discuss these animals and their use as meat with anyone who is interested.
> Please feel free to P.M. me with an email address if you feel my experience may be of help to anyone,if anyone would like to discuss this further, or would like me to send you photos of animals and carcasses produced.Best of luck.


I have a lot of questions. The first one is how long do you let it hang? Long store short my neighbor had a llama that was very mean and needless to say the choice was made to butcher him, he was not casterated. So he gave me a front shoulder a hind quarter and some backstrap, all are in my frig. So now what do I do with it. I make my own turkey burger and sausage from my own turkeys and do my own deer, so have an idea what to do. But could use some help on it. And can I can it and what pressure and how many minutes? And yes I can some of my deer and as much else as I can to fill up the pantry for winter. Thank you.


----------



## muleskinner2

I have eaten Llama, it taste like meat. If for some reason you don't like it I bet your dogs would.

Muleskinner2


----------

